# Scenario: Earthquake Drill



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Given the tragedy in Japan. I'd like to know a little more about earthquake preps and immediate steps to take during an earthquake.

Here's a scenario:

You live in an area that is not particularly known for seismic activity, but surprise, surprise, surprise the house is shaking and the earth is quaking. What specifically do you do? (Do you run outside? Do you hide under a doorframe or heavy desk? When can you go back in?) :dunno:

I'd appreciate a few tips from anyone who has been through earthquakes.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been through a lot of earthquakes.

I've hopped underneath a table a few times but usually I go outside where there's no huge trees near me. I also have gripped underneath a doorway because that was the closest thing available at the time.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

no large earthquakes for me, but:

FEMA: What to Do During an Earthquake


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

My dh was in the bath at 4:35 am April, 2009, in Ky....I was still in bed..I never felt the house shake, he said it did; what was occupying my attention was the closed br door shaking for 10 seconds, really shaking hard.
Scared?? Yes, until he opened the door and told me what was happening..first time for us.
I still have door trim work to do and had to put about 10 nails back in the drywall at the outside ceiling walls.
It didn't seem like much, but I just read that 26 states felt that minor quake.

However, there are families on this street that didn't even know about the quake for hours.
So, I must have the worst foundation, huh.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Lived through many quakes in Northern Japan. Biggest we saw while we were there was a 7.2. We were on the 9th floor of a apartment tower and didn't have time to react. Just stood in the hallway under a doorway until it quit shaking. I know that 7.2 was violent and I can't imagine what an 8.9 would be like let alone all of the 7.0+ aftershocks.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

JayJay said:


> My dh was in the bath at 4:35 am April, 2009, in Ky....I was still in bed..I never felt the house shake, he said it did; what was occupying my attention was the closed br door shaking for 10 seconds, really shaking hard.
> Scared?? Yes, until he opened the door and told me what was happening..first time for us.
> I still have door trim work to do and had to put about 10 nails back in the drywall at the outside ceiling walls.
> It didn't seem like much, but I just read that 26 states felt that minor quake.
> ...


*My DH was in the same earthquake at Ft. Knox. He was asleep at the time and said it felt like an animal had run under his bed, lol. 
While watching the footage of Japan, the thought crossed my mind...How COULD you prepare for something of that magnitude? At 500 mph, ALL preps would be washed away*


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

We have had three earthquakes in the last 25 years or so here in MI and the last one was early, early in the morning and while it was hardly a more than a big truck going by (which happens here off and on) the cats went bonkers right before it happened and I felt it, but wasn't too alarmed.. But it does make me feel a bit odd- almost queasy like mild seasickness I suppose-I don't get seasick but do get land sick when I get off the boat. But it was a weird feeling to have especially laying in bed.
What is really odd tho, my new washer spins out and shakes the whole house much harder than the earthquake we had but it doesn't cause the weird feeling like that..


----------



## Janneti (Mar 31, 2011)

Well i don't think if you go outside and stay in a plain flour. Because it can catch you anywhere. If you are lucky then only you can survive otherwise you have no option to survive.


----------

